# Bluetooth Accessories



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

So, as much as I like having my Kindle Fire HD hooked up to my TV, and I really don't mind the cable from the TV to the couch, but I would prefer a Bluetooth remote or mouse or something, to be able to play and pause movies that I am watching.

Anyone have any ideas as to what devices will work for this?

Thanks


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I don't know if it will work with the Fire HD, but the Motorola Bluetooth keyboard is what I use with my gTablet and Playbook. It has a retractable touchpad that can slide out from underneath the keyboard and be used like a mouse (it's nice to be able to slide it out of the way when typing). If bluetooth keyboards (HID) work with the Fire HD, it's a good option.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this it, Xopher?



Edit:

Also found this logitch keyboard:


Betsy


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also found this logitch keyboard:


Unfortunately, the specs say; "For Windows-based laptops: Works with Windows 7, Windows Vista and Windows XP"... a review says it will work on a Mac... it doesn't say it's bluetooth (my current keyboard is wireless but not bluetooth).

I found a few, including one that sounds like he described (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006291K7A/?tag=kbpst-20). but most of the reviews/descriptions say that the mouse part doesn't work on their other tablets (both Android and iOS).

I don't necessarily need a mouse, just a button that will work as a Play/Pause toggle (spacebar, dedicated play/pause button, whatever).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops! Came up on the same search, I didn't look at carefully....

Here's one that's bluetooth...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Motorola bluetooth one I got a few days ago at either woot or daily steals IS bluetooth and works just fine with the HD7. Best as I can tell it's the first one Betsy linked to earlier.


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Motorola bluetooth one I got a few days ago at either woot or daily steals IS bluetooth and works just fine with the HD7. Best as I can tell it's the first one Betsy linked to earlier.


Does it work only for typing? Or can you pause/play movies? Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Motorola bluetooth one I got a few days ago at either woot or daily steals IS bluetooth and works just fine with the HD7. Best as I can tell it's the first one Betsy linked to earlier.





eBooksHabit said:


> Does it work only for typing? Or can you pause/play movies? Thanks!


Ann should be able to tell you...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

eBooksHabit said:


> Does it work only for typing? Or can you pause/play movies? Thanks!


It definitely works for typing.

It has keys for standard android functions like menu/home, back, and search. It has sound control buttons as well as forward, back and fast forward.

Just put on a video. . .the sound toggle definitely works; there's a bit of delay on the play and pause, but it works, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It definitely works for typing.
> 
> It has keys for standard android functions like menu/home, back, and search. It has sound control buttons as well as forward, back and fast forward.
> 
> Just put on a video. . .the sound toggle definitely works; there's a bit of delay on the play and pause, but it works, too.


So you're using the buttons on the keyboard, not the pull out touch pad? We'll have to meet for lunch again and see if my Apple bluetooth keyboard works. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Using the keyboard, not the touch pad.  They're where the Fn keys would be on a regular keyboard.

Not sure what I could use the touch pad for.

FWIW the bluetooth connection is being, weirdly, much more temperamental here in my office than it was downstairs.

When it's working the arrow keys serve to move things on the carousel. . . . . .


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Motorola Bluetooth Keyboard w/ slide out trackpad on WOOT-OFF right now... $29.99 + $5.00 S&H -- going fast!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Motorola bluetooth one I got a few days ago at either woot or daily steals IS bluetooth and works just fine with the HD7. Best as I can tell it's the first one Betsy linked to earlier.


This is the one I got. It was on one of the deal sites ansd shipped rather quickly. I'm quite pleased with it on my devices. I love how the touchpad retracts under the keyboard. When using the touchpad, a pointer appears on the screen for navigation, plus it has Android keys across the top (Menu, Back, Search, Home).


----------

